# Trainer Charles Glass Speaks



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Charles Glass Speaks By Shawn Ray While we are fast approaching the 21st Anniversary of the Arnold Classic a mere week away from now, I had the chance to catch up with one of the most well known Trainers in the World of Bodybuilding, Charles Glass a former Middleweight National Champion and Mr. Universe Winner [...]

*Read More...*


----------

